# Medicare payment of 88367-26



## ShelleyAp (Apr 13, 2011)

I am having trouble getting procedure code 88367-26 processed by Medicare. The denial is typically that information does not support frequency of services. Is there a limitation to how many units can billed for this code? Where can I find more information on getting this code processed? Please help!


----------

